# New Filter Advice + Changeover



## shangman (10 Aug 2020)

Hi,

I have a 60L aquarium, it currently has an Eheim PickUp60 and glass heater in it. I've decided it's a bit too ugly, and I want to buy an external filter instead that can hide under the chair next to it so I have more space for plants and it looks less clunky.

Would anyone recommend any particular filters? The two I have my eye on are:
Eheim Classic 150 or 250 - https://www.aquasabi.com/EHEIM-classic-250 
150 flow rate is 300L an hour
250 flow rate is 440L an hour

EHEIM ecco pro - https://www.aquasabi.com/EHEIM-ecco-pro
130 flow rate is 500L an hour

Also, they're all much cheaper on Aquasabi, would it be ok to buy them from there then use a plug adaptor? 


Finally, how should I change over the filters? The Pickup only has a sponge in it, should I cut up the sponge and put it in the new filter for a few weeks, or should I run then both at the same time at a lower flow rate for a week or two? 

Please do let me know if there's anything else to consider too!


----------



## dcurzon (10 Aug 2020)

I went on a bit of a filter buying spree on eBay, picked up a classic 350, 250, and Ecco 200 and 300.  The classic 350 was a steal at £2 and needed nothing except a good clean up around the seals so that's gone on my 125.
The classic 250 needed an impellor, shaft and impellor cover (surprisingly expensive impellors on these), and still needs a canister seal.  The 2 ecco's were fairly interchangeable, so the 200 got a new impellor/shaft and the 300 was bastardised, and is listed for sale on Facebook. Both needed a handle clip or 2.

So like you, I'm unsure whether to put the  ecco on my 72, or get a seal for the classic 250 and use that.  I did run the Ecco on my 125 for a while, and it's definitely a lot less faff to prime than the classic. Mine are the older Ecco, essentially the same design except the outer filter ring sponge.

Retrospectively, I think maybe I should have just bought new, and there are new filters on eBay available with heaters, for about £70.
I think I've paid out roughly £120 for the 4 filters once factoring in replacement seals, impellors, handle clips. And obviously no warranty.


----------



## Luketendo (10 Aug 2020)

I have the classic 350 on that size tank, upgraded with the impeller from the classic 600. It's a lot of flow through an ADA lily pipe but a lot less through the Dymax lily pipe I had before which had a much wider oulet. Had to buy it new unfortunately as not much up for grabs second hand where I am.

With regards to plug adapter that should work fine.

I would go for putting the sponge at the bottom of the new external filter for a while.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 





dcurzon said:


> it's definitely a lot less faff to prime than the classic


If you get the double -taps for the <"Eheim Classics">, it saves a <"lot of messing about">.

I use a mouth syphon (suck on the outlet tube) to refill the filter, I know <"it isn't recommended">, but I've always done it, and I haven't died yet.

I think priming button are a prime cause of leakage in filters. 





dcurzon said:


> Both needed a handle clip or 2.


They are always going to break, which is one of the reasons I prefer the <"Classic" and "eXperience"> series to the Eccos.

cheers Darrel


----------



## shangman (17 Aug 2020)

Thanks for all your suggestions! I went with the Eheim Classic 250. It's really great, much stronger flow and seems much cleaner, plus much prettier without the old big box in the corner. I modified the spray bar a bit (cut a bit off to fit, then made the holes bigger), as the spray was pummeling my wailuchii in the corner, but otherwise I'm very happy! 



dw1305 said:


> Hi all, If you get the double -taps for the <"Eheim Classics">, it saves a <"lot of messing about">.
> 
> I use a mouth syphon (suck on the outlet tube) to refill the filter, I know <"it isn't recommended">, but I've always done it, and I haven't died yet.
> 
> ...



Thanks for suggesting the doubletaps, IDK how I would manage without them!! I did the mouth syphon at first and got drenched as I didn't realise it'd come out so quickly, but was mercifully saved by a quick turning of the double tap valve.



Luketendo said:


> I have the classic 350 on that size tank, upgraded with the impeller from the classic 600. It's a lot of flow through an ADA lily pipe but a lot less through the Dymax lily pipe I had before which had a much wider oulet. Had to buy it new unfortunately as not much up for grabs second hand where I am.
> 
> With regards to plug adapter that should work fine.
> 
> I would go for putting the sponge at the bottom of the new external filter for a while.



Thanks for your suggestions! I did what you said and put the sponge in the bottom, so far, so good. With the amount of flow in the tank I imagine there's a good colony building up quite quickly.



dcurzon said:


> I went on a bit of a filter buying spree on eBay, picked up a classic 350, 250, and Ecco 200 and 300.  The classic 350 was a steal at £2 and needed nothing except a good clean up around the seals so that's gone on my 125.
> The classic 250 needed an impellor, shaft and impellor cover (surprisingly expensive impellors on these), and still needs a canister seal.  The 2 ecco's were fairly interchangeable, so the 200 got a new impellor/shaft and the 300 was bastardised, and is listed for sale on Facebook. Both needed a handle clip or 2.
> 
> So like you, I'm unsure whether to put the  ecco on my 72, or get a seal for the classic 250 and use that.  I did run the Ecco on my 125 for a while, and it's definitely a lot less faff to prime than the classic. Mine are the older Ecco, essentially the same design except the outer filter ring sponge.
> ...



Wow, what a load of great finds! Alas, there were no second hand filters when I had a look, but I'll be keeping my eye out after having managed to convince my dad he needs his own tank now. I can now recomend using your Classic 250, it's a really good size for the tank I think. Lots of flow, but you can easily modify the spray bar so the fish and plants don't get thrown around.


----------



## sparkyweasel (17 Aug 2020)

shangman said:


> I did the mouth syphon at first and got drenched


If you get drenched once you're a proper aquarist.
If you get drenched every time you're a proper nana.


----------



## dcurzon (17 Aug 2020)

shangman said:


> Wow, what a load of great finds! Alas, there were no second hand filters when I had a look, but I'll be keeping my eye out after having managed to convince my dad he needs his own tank now. I can now recomend using your Classic 250, it's a really good size for the tank I think. Lots of flow, but you can easily modify the spray bar so the fish and plants don't get thrown around.



I\ve now sold the Ecco that was listed on Facebook marketplace, which has basically covered the cost of both the Ecco's, and the classic 350.  The 250 wasn't a great purchase financially due to the cost of the parts needed to fix it :/


----------

